# MSN chatlog question???



## BiteMe (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, Im not sure if you guys can help me with a question about MSN chatlogs.
I wouldn't even know on what board to post my question lol.:laugh:

If there's anybody here who knows a lot about MSN and specifically the chatlogs, please let me know where I can post my question :smile:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi there, Welcome to TSF :4-wave: 

Start off by posting here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/

and if the mod's decide it's in the wrong section, they'll move it to the correct place :smile: 

If it's a simple question, post it here and maybe someone might be able to help you out.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

basically any question you ask will be looked at on the merits of the question .. I use MSN and I have checked my Chat History that I have had with family members so I have an inkling of what you may POSSIBLY mean ... why not just throw your question in and see what answers you get.


----------



## BiteMe (Mar 13, 2008)

Ehm I doubt its an easy question lol.

Its about a courtcase where the only evidence there is, are MSN chatlogs. Problem is, they have been modified to make it look good for the prosecution.
I just spoke to Microsoft and they admit that the logs are very easy to temper with.

However, I just cant figure it out. HOW can I alter chatlogs to make it look like someone said something that was not said :sigh:


----------



## BiteMe (Mar 13, 2008)

I understand. I dont want to get you guys into trouble lol. It was just a question to see IF someone could help me or not.
If not, well than I'll just have to keep looking. :mile:Thanks anyway and yeah please let me know if you can come up with something


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I doubt if anyone would allow those chatlogs be used as evidence .. like facsimiles and e-mails they are not secure or foolproof . The only document I ever heard of as being admissible in court was telex since you have to be in contact with the other telex and it can be proven .. all the rest is open to fraud and is usually dismissed in legal circles .. 

apart from that I WOULD NEVER PERSONALLY help any other person to commit a an act of fraud .. and as such I consider this discussion has ended and close it.


----------

